# im looking for a ufo a mass or gregorian music that is atonal or microtonal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know my perticular interrest in the bizzare , music that should ain't exist at there respective era
modernist of ancient time.

I ask the question were there gregorian or masses that sounded a bit odd for it's early era, im looking for living paradox it's what i like best, i dont know gregorian enought to pick a school of gregorian from another and says this stand out this is odd, this show early spectralism...

Im sorry my questions are hard to understand sometime but there not futile(not always).

:tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

What year UFO you looking for?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's a very ancient piece in 19 tone equal temperament.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ejlflop%2Fguillaume-costeley-seigneur-dieu-ta-pitie-in-19-tet-tuning

By Guillaume Costeley in the 16th century.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

ufo during gregorian era before polyphony actually occurs. all do i will check Guillaume de Costeley since it's intriging has hell


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> What year UFO you looking for?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Renaissance Ufos, uh?

I can't offer music, but what about Bruegel's Bosch like engravings?










As an extra, this distinguished looking gentleman always makes me laugh:


----------

